# Another Lambeth is Possible/ Sat 28th Nov



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2015)

Another Lambeth is Possible.

Thousands marched to 'Reclaim Brixton' but hyper development in the area continues to displace long-term communities. This conference allows political decisionmakers and Lambeth community members to find solutions to the negative impacts of the housing crisis together. 

Welcome to everyone, particularly past or current residents affected by regeneration, young people excluded from the benefits of 'development', small business owners, migrant communities and the many precarious groups under threat of being priced out for good. 

We are meeting at Pop Brixton - seen by many as a beacon of gentrification - and reclaiming it for a day of wide-ranging community debate and discussion.


Workshops: 
Estate Regeneration - what is the future for council housing?

Insecurity & evictions - renters, migrants and homeless people

Culture & class - libraries or gyms? fish-shops or winebars?... who decides on our town centres?

Come together to meet other residents, share ideas, engage with political representatives and develop common aims and actions that we can take forward. 

Activities for children during meetings.

Additional workshops in Edmundsbury Community Hall, Ferndale Rd, and Brixton Pound Shop and Art Nouveau Cafe on Atlantic Rd.

Conference supported by:
Lambeth Housing Activists, Lambeth Friends of the Earth, ASH (Architects for Social Housing), BARAC (Black Activists Rising Against the Cuts), Brixton Pound, BAGAGE (Brixton Action Group Against Gentrification and Evictions), Streets Kitchen, Save Brixton Arches and Save Lambeth Libraries Campaign, Free University of London.
Lambeth Unite, Unite Community, Unison, RMT engineering branch, and Lambeth Trades Council.
Lambeth Green Party, Communist Party,Left Unity, OurBrixton. 
Residents from estates, including Guinness Loughborough Park, Dorchester Court, Cressingham Gardens, Myatts Field North, Central Hill, Knights Walk and Westbury, Lambeth United Housing Co-operative, .

Video illustrating the real impacts of regeneration: 


Lambeth Housing Activists | a home is a right not a privilege.


Loretta Lees, Helen Hayes MP, Hassina Malik from Lambeth Council Unison, Tom Chance Green party spokesperson on housing, Susan Mathews secretary Lambeth Trades Council and many more will be joining the conference on 28th November ... keep sharing and inviting!


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2015)

*Full agenda for Saturday's Conference*
 




http://housingactivists.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/anotherlambeth2.pdf

The facebook event is here


----------

